# libkrb.so.3



## Alain De Vos (Sep 26, 2022)

Which software provides : libkrb.so.3
I'm missing it in poudriere.
chromium-105.0.5195.125 depends on shared library: libkrb.so.3 - not found


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 26, 2022)

Its part of Kerberos I believe.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 26, 2022)

Base or a port ?


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 26, 2022)

I can only really find it in Kerberos 5 for debian.

https://packages.debian.org/bullseye/amd64/libkrb5-3/filelist

Potentially the build system can be tweaked to use our Kerberos?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 26, 2022)

I compiled 3600 ports just fine. Only two didn't , crystal-language & chromium-browser. And firefox-esr dumps core.
I just removed kerberos lines out of my make.conf, to see if that fixes.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 26, 2022)

After removing kerberos lines, chromium build fails with,

```
[00:31:43] [193/194] AR gn_lib.a
[00:31:44] [194/194] LINK gn
[00:31:45] cd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/chromium/work/chromium-105.0.5195.125 && /usr/bin/env ac_cv_path_PERL=/usr/local/bin/perl ac_cv_path_PERL_PATH=/usr/local/bin/perl  PERL_USE_UNSAFE_INC=1 PKG_CONFIG=pkgconf PYTHON="/usr/local/bin/python3.9" XDG_DATA_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/chromium/work  XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/chromium/work  XDG_CACHE_HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/chromium/work/.cache  HOME=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/chromium/work TMPDIR="/tmp" PATH=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/chromium/work/.bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/nonexistent/bin PKG_CONFIG_LIBDIR=/wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/chromium/work/.pkgconfig:/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig:/usr/libdata/pkgconfig SHELL=/bin/sh CONFIG_SHELL=/bin/sh CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH="/usr/local" LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 ./out/Release/gn  gen --args='clang_use_chrome_plugins=false  enable_hangout_services_extension=true  enable_js_type_check=false  enable_nacl=false  enable_remoting=false  enable_wmax_tokens=false  fatal_linker_warnings=false  icu_use_data_file=false  is_clang=true  optimize_webui=true  toolkit_views=true  treat_warnings_as_errors=false  use_allocator="none"  use_allocator_shim=false  use_aura=true  use_custom_libcxx=false  use_gnome_keyring=false  use_lld=true  use_sysroot=false  use_system_freetype=false  use_system_harfbuzz=true  use_system_libjpeg=true  use_system_libwayland=true  use_system_wayland_scanner=true  use_udev=false  extra_cxxflags="-O2 -pipe ""-fno-lto -O2 -pipe"" -march=ivybridge -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fstack-protector-strong -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing ""-fno-lto -O2 -pipe""  -DLIBICONV_PLUG -isystem /usr/local/include "  extra_ldflags=" -fstack-protector-strong -L/usr/local/lib " google_api_key="AIzaSyBsp9n41JLW8jCokwn7vhoaMejDFRd1mp8" use_alsa=false ffmpeg_branding="Chrome" proprietary_codecs=true use_cups=true blink_symbol_level=0 is_debug=false is_official_build=true symbol_level=0 use_kerberos=false use_thin_lto=false use_pulseaudio=false use_sndio=true' out/Release
[00:31:45] ERROR at the command-line "--args":1:659: Expecting assignment or function call.
[00:31:45] clang_use_chrome_plugins=false  enable_hangout_services_extension=true  enable_js_type_check=false  enable_nacl=false  enable_remoting=false  enable_wmax_tokens=false  fatal_linker_warnings=false  icu_use_data_file=false  is_clang=true  optimize_webui=true  toolkit_views=true  treat_warnings_as_errors=false  use_allocator="none"  use_allocator_shim=false  use_aura=true  use_custom_libcxx=false  use_gnome_keyring=false  use_lld=true  use_sysroot=false  use_system_freetype=false  use_system_harfbuzz=true  use_system_libjpeg=true  use_system_libwayland=true  use_system_wayland_scanner=true  use_udev=false  extra_cxxflags="-O2 -pipe ""-fno-lto -O2 -pipe"" -march=ivybridge -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fstack-protector-strong -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing ""-fno-lto -O2 -pipe""  -DLIBICONV_PLUG -isystem /usr/local/include "  extra_ldflags=" -fstack-protector-strong -L/usr/local/lib " google_api_key="AIzaSyBsp9n41JLW8jCokwn7vhoaMejDFRd1mp8" use_alsa=false ffmpeg_branding="Chrome" proprietary_codecs=true use_cups=true blink_symbol_level=0 is_debug=false is_official_build=true symbol_level=0 use_kerberos=false use_thin_lto=false use_pulseaudio=false use_sndio=true
[00:31:45]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   ^-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[00:31:45] *** Error code 1
[00:31:45] 
[00:31:45] Stop.
[00:31:45] make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/chromium
[00:31:53] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:31:54] ===>  Cleaning for chromium-105.0.5195.125
```


----------



## covacat (Sep 26, 2022)

```
~$sqlite3 /var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite
SQLite version 3.37.2 2022-01-06 13:25:41
Enter ".help" for usage hints.
sqlite> select p.name,origin,s.name from packages p, shlibs s, pkg_shlibs_provided ps where p.id=ps.package_id and ps.shlib_id=s.id and s.name like 'libkrb%.so.3%';
krb5-devel|security/krb5-devel|libkrb5.so.3.3
krb5-118|security/krb5-118|libkrb5.so.3.3
krb5-120|security/krb5-120|libkrb5.so.3.3
krb5-119|security/krb5-119|libkrb5.so.3.3
krb5|security/krb5|libkrb5.so.3.3
sqlite>
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 26, 2022)

kerberos writes : libkrb5.so.3
So there is no libkrb.so.3
I think this is a bug in chromium browser


----------

